# Hardwarepflege: Prozessorlüfter und -Kühler reinigen

## YPenguin

Gentoo-Linux stellt durch das häufige Kompilieren einige Anforderungen an die Hardware. Umfrage zur Systempflege:

Ich habe nach einem Jahr jetzt wieder den Prozessorkühler vom Staub gereinigt (mit Staubsauger und Pinsel) und stelle fest, dass das System beim Kompilieren deutlich leiser läuft.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Eigentlich, wenn ich das Gehäuse aufmache und mal wieder reinschau oder Platten und Lüfte tauschen muss - das kann zwischen 1 oder mehr Jahren sein   :Laughing: 

Da das System jetzt langsam 2 Jahre alt wird, ist es höchste Eisenbahn   :Surprised: 

----------

## Schattenschlag

Dank meiner Angewohnheit reinige ich die Lüfter und Kühler einmal im halben Jahr und einmal im Jahr tausche ich sogar die Kühlpaste aus ....

Laufe damit seit fast über 20 Jahren super damit ....

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das sollte aktuell doch komplett überflüssig sein. Brauchbare Gehäuse haben Staubfilter, die man mit einem Handgriff Reinigen kann. Da sollte doch gar kein Staub mehr bis zur CPU kommen. Auf alle Fälle sollte man da beim Kauf drauf achten.

----------

## Treborius

es fehlt die "nie" option ...

----------

## py-ro

Ich nehme nur die Filter kurz raus, mach die sauber und setze Sie dann wieder ein. An Kühler etc. muss ich normal nicht dran.

Bye

Py

----------

## michael_w

Bei mir ist es ganz unterschiedlich. Es stehen zwei Rechner hier:

1. die Gentoo-Kiste; ältere PC- großer aber offener Tower. Der wird 1x im Jahr oder eben aller 2 Jahre, je nachdem wie ich Zeit und Lust habe, rausgeschafft, ins Freie und mit dem Kompressor ausgeblasen

2. eine Win-Kiste; neuere Hardware, ein Midi-Tower, geschlossenes Gehäuse mit Filter. Den habe ich nach der Inbetriebnahme noch nie gereinigt.

----------

## MTZ

Alle 4 bis 6 Wochen den Front-Luftfilter abmachen und auf dem Balkon ausklopfen. Ein oder zwei mal im Jahr mit einem Druckluftkompressor das Gehaeuse durchpusten.

PS: 2 Katzen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Moin,

Regelmäßig mit dem Staubsauger innerhalb des Gehäuses absaugen. 

Der PC steht nicht auf dem Boden, sondern auf einem kleinen Tisch, neben dem Schreibtisch.

LG

----------

